# Lars Nilssen Crazy POV in Alaska



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

GOPRO POV ALASKA SPLITBOARDING on Vimeo

There are points where his line will probably make you pucker up the old behind.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

The thing that bugs me about all the pov footage is that it's always facing down so you can't get any reference for the steepness of what they're riding, looks pretty mild in most places because of the camera but when you see still shots from different perspectives etc you see the true scope of the situation. that's when the pucker factor comes into play. Same thing with another sport I follow, f1. They zoom in and out so much to follow specific cars that it takes away the perspective of speed, then you watch still mounted cameras and you see how unbelievably fast they're going.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Generally I agree with you, but this is one of the better ones where they pan around so you can get a sense of how steep it is.

I don't think I have enough balls for the 0:50 drop in. Wow.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Generally I agree with you, but this is one of the better ones where they pan around so you can get a sense of how steep it is.
> 
> I don't think I have enough balls for the 0:50 drop in. Wow.


Yeah you can get a sense of it at the beginning yikes.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Generally I agree with you, but this is one of the better ones where they pan around so you can get a sense of how steep it is.
> 
> I don't think I have enough balls for the 0:50 drop in. Wow.


That's one of the things I appreciated about this one, and one of the reasons I figured it should be shared. There is another point around the 3:30 mark or so where they are climbing before dropping again that was most definitely a no fall zone. I was also interested in seeing how he responded (in the quick cuts where you saw them) to the various avalanches he set off on the spines.


----------

